
Awesome-EarthObservation-Code - zeristor
https://github.com/acgeospatial/awesome-earthobservation-code
======
julienchastang
Relatedly, I learned about this: [https://github.com/ESIPFed/Awesome-Earth-
Artificial-Intellig...](https://github.com/ESIPFed/Awesome-Earth-Artificial-
Intelligence)

